# General > Book & Author Requests >  Request

## Fen

I would like to request Wild Animals I Have Known by Ernest Thompson Seton

----------


## Logos

Thank you for the mention, they are now added to the list of authors to be added to the site  :Smile:

----------


## Fen

That's great thank you

----------

